# chance of conga line at buxton question



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Last year on new years day the temp was in the 50s and there was a congo line catching 24" drum from frisco pier to the point. The drum were chased out of the sound by the cold like it is now. With the temps rising anyone got any input on the chances of another congo line opportunity?????? I guess by friday and rising temps hopefully some action will be picking up. Has there been anything going on at frisco? Thinking of coming from VA or will the water temp just be too cold. Thanks guys for your imput.:fishing:


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

yep.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i know as soon as the water clears up from this past storm/front im going to be in my boat on our shoals. they are schooled up already down here.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Its happening now. Check out Red Drum Tackle report and a buddy of mine arrived yesterday and confirmed it.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's the link.... http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy I wish I could go down they have been slamming them if it holds out a week mabe, heard also stripers in kitty hawk


9


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh yeah, light winds&calm seas, they're gonna be schooled up tight. They've been thick down this way for about a month.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The hook at the point*

Saw them caught good today. Grubs and jigheads. THey dont sell those DOA cal jigs up here though. I like them a lot.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There were stripers off Kitty Hawk, but unless you had a boat you were out of luck. Hoping these light NE winds and warmer weather might push them in closer.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Saw a lot of boats out off Corolla today. Counted 10 at one time in about a 1/4 mile area, probably 1 1/2 miles off the beach.

Also the pups, they are on the move. Catching them all over frisco to the south.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

My boss slayed the stripers just off shore around Duck today. Wish I could have gone with him but he'll bring some good dinner to me!


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Made a one day run from Va Beach to the point today. One small pup caught around 8am, nothing else from 730-9am. Low tide was 915. Went to frisco pier and talked to a few guys, nothing happening there at that time. Went back to the point and fished until 130pm when the grass moved in. No one had any luck at all, nothing. Winds picked up and temp dropped, headed back to Va Beach shunked. I talked to guys tho that have been catching em all week tho, mostly small guys. Some were caught in the mouth but a lot were snagged. Just not my day.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I saw nadda at da point and a "few" rats down near Frisco. I mean 14" fish. Most snagged.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> Ryan Y :
> Saw them caught good today. Grubs and jigheads. THey dont sell those DOA cal jigs up here though. I like them a lot.


Those jigs can be easily found in Florida shops.

Fishwander


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishwander said:


> Those jigs can be easily found in Florida shops.
> 
> Fishwander


Contact the "SNOOK NOOK" in Jensen Beach, FL . . .

Henry Caimotto will take good care of you !

http://snooknook.net/

Phone: 772-334-2145

Email: [email protected]

Address: 595 NE Indian River Drive
Jensen Beach, Florida 34957

Dave f


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

They are all over Wilmington too. I just didnt have any with me.

For the record, it looked like those fish have moved on further South, towards Hattie Inlet. That place looked like the point during a good drum bite. heard they caught them good.
Me, I fished for unicorns again. (See other post)


----------

